# Hsg test in Surrey or West Sussex



## Laz1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi 

I am urgent need of a hsg test I will not going to get it on the nhs , so either a hospital I can pay or a private clinic . Anyone paid for one in Surrey / West Sussex . 

Everywhere I tried doesn’t do them 

Please help .......

Thanks 

Lara


----------

